# Error starting libvirtd : unable to initialize network sock

## augustin2

Hi,

I am trying to setup virt-manager with qemu 

At the time of starting the libvirtd I have an error. 

 *Quote:*   

> gentooten jaaf # /etc/init.d/libvirtd start
> 
>  * Starting libvirtd ...
> 
> /usr/sbin/libvirtd : erreur : Unable to initialize network sockets. Vérifiez dans /var/log/messages ou exécutez le programme sans --daemon pour obtenir plus d'informations.
> ...

 

Vérifier ....= check /var/log/messages tells nothing more.

When trying to start without daemon

(translation below)

 *Quote:*   

> Erreur lors du démarrage du gestionnaire de machine virtuelle: Le contact du serveur de configuration a échoué ; la cause la plus courante est l'absence ou la mauvaise configuration du démon du bus de session D-Bus. Voir http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ pour plus d'informations. (Détails -  1: La connexion à la session a échoué : La connexion est fermée)
> 
> Error while launching virtual machine manager: the contact of the configuration server failed ; the most important cause is the absence or the wrong configuration of the daemon of bus-session D-Bus. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/  for more help. (Détails  1- connection to the session failed. Connection closed.
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> ...

 

here is lsmod response

 *Quote:*   

> jaaf@gentooten ~ $ lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> tun                    15018  0 
> ...

 

I have no idea of what to do ?

----------

